# Isle Royale Coasters! - MOOD TV



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

We got an 8# king off Raspberry Island last time I was up there. Saw it finning, paddled over to it, right to it, and beaned it with a canoe paddle. Had to cook it in batches as we only had a small pan. Every one at Daisy Farm shared it with us; once we got that pan heated up people started coming out from every where...


----------



## Halothanedreams (Jan 31, 2019)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> We got an 8# king off Raspberry Island last time I was up there. Saw it finning, paddled over to it, right to it, and beaned it with a canoe paddle. Had to cook it in batches as we only had a small pan. Every one at Daisy Farm shared it with us; once we got that pan heated up people started coming out from every where...


To tell you the truth, mine was caught in the vicinity of the place you cooked yours up, and the outcome was the same, as I dished mine out in a fine fashion to apease the local dwellers of the island. Fun was had by all. No better place to be.


----------



## Halothanedreams (Jan 31, 2019)

Halothanedreams said:


> To tell you the truth, mine was caught in the vicinity of the place you cooked yours up, and the outcome was the same, as I dished mine out in a fine fashion to apease the local dwellers of the island. Fun was had by all. No better place to be.


I have finer stories to tell of that island, along with others of similar passion.


----------



## Halothanedreams (Jan 31, 2019)

Halothanedreams said:


> To tell you the truth, mine was caught in the vicinity of the place you cooked yours up, and the outcome was the same, as I dished mine out in a fine fashion to apease the local dwellers of the island. Fun was had by all. No better place to be.





Far Beyond Driven said:


> We got an 8# king off Raspberry Island last time I was up there. Saw it finning, paddled over to it, right to it, and beaned it with a canoe paddle. Had to cook it in batches as we only had a small pan. Every one at Daisy Farm shared it with us; once we got that pan heated up people started coming out from every where...


I may not have "man handled" mine as well as you, but it was caught in a similar fashion, the surface finning was what captured my audience, as I selected the lure and depth to appeal to its tenacity.


----------

